# Reversing mag release on PT709



## NAdams65 (Nov 14, 2009)

Can anyone instruct me on how you reverse the mag release on my PT709.

Thanks...

Nate


----------



## agksimon (Dec 15, 2009)

Taurus PT709: Reversing the Magazine Release

Have ready a small flat bladed screwdriver and a flashlight. If you look it over, you'll see the magazine release button has a slot on the top and bottom. That's for when you turn the button upside down for reversal. You'll also see a straight piece of spring wire in there that sets in a hole in the frame and runs to the bottom side of the button. You use the screwdriver to push it forward, which releases the button. Push the button out from left to right, being careful not to shake the spring wire out of it's hole. If it does come out, use a magnetic screwdriver to insert it back in the hole and then wipe it away from the spring. Turn the button upside down and insert if from the left side and use your screwdriver to push the spring wire forward and slide the button into the opposite hole. Take the screwdriver and use the edge of the blade (through the magazine well) and pry the spring into the slot on the left side button bottom. You will hear a "click" when you engage it.


----------

